# Out for a walk~



## Marea (Jan 28, 2009)

I love taking leisurely ambles  and like to photograph others out doing the same...

Do you ever snap pics of people just slowing down and enjoying a stroll?

Share them here ~ 

Here's one to get you started


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 28, 2009)

Actually, for once in a long while this actually is a new theme that we haven't covered by any old thread before! Good one! Must go through my archives to find something to contribute . Will put it into the index right now!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 28, 2009)

Here you go: giving your theme a start with 11 photos of people going for walks (also by bike, I think that counts, too).

1. In the park





2. In town (various different ones) 





3.





4.





5.





6. Leisurely "walk" by bike into the setting sun 





7. In the swamp





8. + 9. Window shopping in Hamburg (from the hip)










10. Tourists visiting the Baltic town of Greifswald





11. A walk with the bicycle on the side looking for fresh produce on the open air market square of Greifswald


----------



## Marea (Jan 28, 2009)

LaFoto said:


> Actually, for once in a long while this actually is a new theme that we haven't covered by any old thread before! Good one! Must go through my archives to find something to contribute . Will put it into the index right now!



Hey LaFoto - loved all of your pics in this theme! Great eye...  your shots capture exactly that emotion I was trying to put in words but photos just articulate so much more clearly.  Makes me want to go for a long stroll!


----------



## 2ART (Mar 27, 2009)

DSCN0241.JPG (image)





DSC00111.JPG (image)





lomxarwDSC3107.jpg (image)





lomxarwDSC3060.jpg (image)


----------



## R-NAGE Photography (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Marea (May 24, 2009)

2ART said:


> DSCN0241.JPG (image)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





R-NAGE Photography said:


>



2Art and R-Nage ... Nice shots!!!

Bumping this thread cause I love the subject matter and would love to see more shots of people out strolling.


----------



## skieur (May 24, 2009)




----------



## johngpt (Jun 8, 2009)

skieur, that's so cool!

Here's one from last summer.


----------



## javier (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## javier (Jun 27, 2009)




----------

